
Ray Tracing: The Next Week – free eBook - dahart
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CO7PQ8C/
======
dahart
Some additional information: [http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-
tracing-second-we...](http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-
second-weekend.html)

This is a sequel to "Ray Tracing in One Weekend".
[http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-in-one-
we...](http://in1weekend.blogspot.com/2016/01/ray-tracing-in-one-weekend.html)

------
TACIXAT
I bought the first book and really enjoyed it. I learned a lot and even
emailed the author when I ran into some trouble. I still need to finish that
up (been busy with work and school) but I highly recommend the series. Very
excited for this sequel.

------
Negative1
This appears to only be "free" if you subscribe to a 1 month trial of "Kindle
Unlimited".

~~~
misnome
The message about unlimited is first, but it is also available for free
download.

I hadn't heard of the original; these look like good reads!

~~~
Negative1
Missed that -- thanks for the correction.

